# [SOLVED] WiFi on Dell inspiron 1525

## Dieselist

Hello, dear. 

I can't configure WiFi on subj notebook.

I have such device:

death ~ # lspci | grep-i bcm 

0b: 00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b / g (rev 01)

Setuped with help of this man:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

Once done all that is said in the manual, wifi adapter is still not seen the system. 

death ~ # ifconfig-a | grep wlan 

death ~ # grep-i "b43" / var / log / dmesg 

death ~ # 

what could be wrong? 

I know that the topic has already been discussed many times. But search at this forum and at gentoo.ru did not help. 

I would be very grateful for the assistance.Last edited by Dieselist on Sat Jan 24, 2009 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first I see that your b43 is supported : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported

Now you need to make sure that you have the b43 module inside your kernel.

After that, you need to install fwcutter.

```

wget http://bu3sch.de/b43/fwcutter/b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2

tar xjf b43-fwcutter-011.tar.bz2

cd b43-fwcutter-011

make

cd ..

```

After that, reboot your box and post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | grep -i b43

```

----------

## Dieselist

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, first I see that your b43 is supported : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported
> 
> Now you need to make sure that you have the b43 module inside your kernel.
> 
> After that, you need to install fwcutter.
> ...

 

I tried all of this earlier. But, fwcutter installed from gentoo mirror, not handmake  :Smile: 

```

death ~ # zcat /proc/config|grep -i b43

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

# CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_B43_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_B43_FORCE_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

death ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:9b:cf:68:af  

          inet addr:10.24.1.202  Bcast:10.24.3.255  Mask:255.255.252.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:9bff:fecf:68af/64 Scope:Link          

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1          

          RX packets:111779 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0     

          TX packets:101431 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0   

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                

          RX bytes:75767712 (72.2 MiB)  TX bytes:29958504 (28.5 MiB)  

          Interrupt:16                                                

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host     

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4045 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4045 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:188353 (183.9 KiB)  TX bytes:188353 (183.9 KiB)

pan0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 8a:30:22:21:5f:8e

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

death ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

pan0      no wireless extensions.

death ~ # grep -i "b43" /var/log/dmesg

death ~ #

```

firmware installed in /lib/firmware with help of fwcutter

```

death ~ # ls  /lib/firmware/b43/

a0g0bsinitvals4.fw  a0g1bsinitvals13.fw  b0g0bsinitvals13.fw  b0g0initvals5.fw    lp0initvals14.fw    pcm5.fw     ucode5.fw

a0g0bsinitvals5.fw  a0g1bsinitvals5.fw   b0g0bsinitvals4.fw   b0g0initvals9.fw    lp0initvals15.fw    ucode11.fw  ucode9.fw

a0g0bsinitvals9.fw  a0g1bsinitvals9.fw   b0g0bsinitvals5.fw   lp0bsinitvals13.fw  n0absinitvals11.fw  ucode13.fw

a0g0initvals4.fw    a0g1initvals13.fw    b0g0bsinitvals9.fw   lp0bsinitvals14.fw  n0bsinitvals11.fw   ucode14.fw

a0g0initvals5.fw    a0g1initvals5.fw     b0g0initvals13.fw    lp0bsinitvals15.fw  n0initvals11.fw     ucode15.fw

a0g0initvals9.fw    a0g1initvals9.fw     b0g0initvals4.fw     lp0initvals13.fw    pcm4.fw             ucode4.fw

```

----------

## amp_man

can you move the firmware directly into the /lib/firmware folder, ie not in /lib/firmware/b43? I had problems with that a few years ago with ubuntu.

EDIT: you also may need to find a different driver to "cut", some work better then others. Personally I had to find an older version of my HP's driver to get it to work.

----------

## Dieselist

 *amp_man wrote:*   

> can you move the firmware directly into the /lib/firmware folder, ie not in /lib/firmware/b43? I had problems with that a few years ago with ubuntu.
> 
> 

 

I moved all files from /lib/firmware/b43 to /lib/firmware, but it didn't give any results  :Sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post :

```

# lsmod

# lspci -v

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

this card isn't supported by b43, your card is actually 4315 like mine...

use ndiswrapper.

----------

## Dieselist

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post :
> 
> ```
> 
> # lsmod
> ...

 

Yeah. But driver of card compiled not as module...

```

death ~ # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_deflate             8192  1      

zlib_deflate           21224  1 ppp_deflate

bsd_comp                8960  0            

ppp_async              11392  1            

crc_ccitt               5760  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            19996  7 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

slhc                    8704  1 ppp_generic

bnep                   14848  2

rfcomm                 34576  4

l2cap                  22016  16 bnep,rfcomm

snd_seq                43944  0

snd_seq_device          9740  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            35872  0

snd_mixer_oss          16000  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel          93420  1

snd_pcm                60548  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20104  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11272  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               9988  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    44344  10 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

ehci_hcd               32780  0

hci_usb                16152  2

soundcore               9288  1 snd

death ~ #

```

```

death ~ # lspci -v 

...

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card                       

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at fe7fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 22-00-ae-ff-ff-69-15-a5

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

```

----------

## Dieselist

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> this card isn't supported by b43, your card is actually 4315 like mine...
> 
> use ndiswrapper.

 

Hem.. But in this article - http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx , noted, that b43 driver support my device.

----------

## d2_racing

So you need to emerge the b43-fwcutter and after that you need to manually install the firmware.

----------

## Dieselist

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> So you need to emerge the b43-fwcutter and after that you need to manually install the firmware.

 

You didn't understand.

I'd install all manually. I tried to compile driver as module, tried to embed into kernel - any result.

```

death ~ # eix b43-fwcutter

[I] net-wireless/b43-fwcutter

     Available versions:  (~)008 (~)009 (~)010 011

     Installed versions:  011(06:01:41 09.01.2009)

     Homepage:            http://bu3sch.de/b43/fwcutter

     Description:         Firmware Tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices using the mac80211 wireless stack

```

As you see, b43-fwcutter - installed. With help of it I'd install firmware.

----------

## DaggyStyle

here is my output of lspci -nn:

```
0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)

```

and output of lspci -vvv:

```
0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at f6cfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <4us, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM+ Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 22-00-db-ff-ff-68-6e-d9

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

```

what is yours?

----------

## Dieselist

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> here is my output of lspci -nn:
> 
> ```
> 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
> 
> ...

 

```

lspci -nn

0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)

lspci -vvv

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card                       

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx- 

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes                                                                

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11                                                                    

        Region 0: Memory at fe7fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                                   

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3                                                        

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)                   

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-                                                  

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>                                                   

        Capabilities: [e8] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                      

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000                                                        

        Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00                                                     

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited                    

                        ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-                                      

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-                           

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-                                         

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes                                           

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-                          

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <4us, L1 <64us             

                        ClockPM+ Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-                                                   

                LnkCtl: ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+                        

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-                                       

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-           

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting                                                         

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-                                                                                                              

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-                                                                                                              

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-                                                                                                              

                CESta:  RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-                                 

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+                                 

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-                                 

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>                                                                 

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 22-00-ae-ff-ff-69-15-a5                                        

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>                                                                 

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

like I've said,

yours: 

```
0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
```

mine: 

```
0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
```

the same, like I've said, that chip isn't supported.

----------

## DaggyStyle

try this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248450

it will probably work

----------

## Dieselist

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> try this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248450
> 
> it will probably work

 

Thx a lot! It's really work!  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post what you have done  and what ebuild version and patchset did you use ?

----------

## Dieselist

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post what you have done  and what ebuild version and patchset did you use ?

 

I'd use this ebuilds:

broadcom-sta-5.10.27.12.ebuild

broadcom-vlanmode-fix-5_10_27_12.patch

I'd only install broadcom-sta

http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Dieselist wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Can you post what you have done  and what ebuild version and patchset did you use ? 
> 
> I'd use this ebuilds:
> 
> broadcom-sta-5.10.27.12.ebuild
> ...

 

if you use kernel <2.6.29 you don't need the patch

----------

## Dieselist

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *Dieselist wrote:*    *d2_racing wrote:*   Can you post what you have done  and what ebuild version and patchset did you use ? 
> 
> I'd use this ebuilds:
> 
> broadcom-sta-5.10.27.12.ebuild
> ...

 

no, I use 2.6.28-r1

----------

## yojimbosteel

Hello,

I have the same Broadcom card, PCI device code 14e4:4315. What did you guys do to get your cards working? I am not familiar with patches or ebuilds and the website quoted earlier (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248450) doesn't explain what to do.

Do I use ndiswrapper? Or is that a separate strategy. What's the difference between methods?

----------

## Dieselist

 *yojimbosteel wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I have the same Broadcom card, PCI device code 14e4:4315. What did you guys do to get your cards working? I am not familiar with patches or ebuilds and the website quoted earlier (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=248450) doesn't explain what to do.
> 
> Do I use ndiswrapper? Or is that a separate strategy. What's the difference between methods?

 

Hi. What kernel are you using?

I had new problem with this card on 2.6.30, but I fixed it with help of this solution https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276057

----------

## Phancy Physicist

It is working on my set up as well now. Had to add the following  to the kernel config:

*NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*

```

  Device Drivers  ---> 

        [*] Network device support  --->

             Wireless LAN  --->

                            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 

                                 .

                                 .

                                 .             

                           <M>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)  

                            [ ]     Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver    

                           <M>     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors    

                           <M>     Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors 

```

*NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*

Then rebuild broadcom-sta. Works with Network Manager.  :Smile: 

----------

## yojimbosteel

 *Quote:*   

> Hi. What kernel are you using?
> 
> I had new problem with this card on 2.6.30, but I fixed it with help of this solution https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276057

 

I am using 2.6.29-r5

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yojimbosteel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hi. What kernel are you using?
> 
> I had new problem with this card on 2.6.30, but I fixed it with help of this solution https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276057 
> 
> I am using 2.6.29-r5

 

use either ndiswapper or broadcom-sta.

both can be found in portage.

----------

## yojimbosteel

 *Quote:*   

> use either ndiswapper or broadcom-sta.
> 
> both can be found in portage.

 

Okay, I found a pretty good guide for using ndiswrapper. If I wanted to use broadcom-sta how would I set it up? Is it as easy as, emerge broadcom-sta? Also, is there an advantage to either? thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *yojimbosteel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   use either ndiswapper or broadcom-sta.
> 
> both can be found in portage. 
> 
> Okay, I found a pretty good guide for using ndiswrapper. If I wanted to use broadcom-sta how would I set it up? Is it as easy as, emerge broadcom-sta? Also, is there an advantage to either? thanks

 

in order to use the sta driver, you must enable some options in the kernel.

in general, ndiswrapper is more easy to handle and has a bit more features. but the official driver is better supported (more stable)

----------

## Kingoftherings

I'm also having some trouble with the same wireless chip. (Dell Inspiron 1545)

```

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

```

It's the same chip the OP has.

```

localhost casey # dmesg | grep b43

[    0.355491] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.355883] b43-pci-bridge 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.921241] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

[    1.937213] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

[    1.938761] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

```

I have broadcom-sta installed on vanilla-sources-2.6.30.3

How do I get the wl module loaded on boot?  I have to modprobe it after boot, but it doesn't seem to affect anything.

I have all the kernel options I need AFAIK.

I can't use ndiswrapper because I'm using amd64, and Dell doesn't have a 64-bit XP driver.  Vista driver still don't work in ndiswrapper right?

----------

## Kingoftherings

 *Phancy Physicist wrote:*   

> It is working on my set up as well now. Had to add the following  to the kernel config:
> 
> *NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Okay, I did this and suddenly things started working...

I even forgot to add the modules to /etc/modules.autoload.d/

Maybe because I also removed the b43 driver?

My wifi shows up now as eth1 using the iwconfig command.

----------

## cach0rr0

a lot of the network management tools take care of loading the driver for you IIRC

'tis likely why it worked

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Kingoftherings wrote:*   

> I'm also having some trouble with the same wireless chip. (Dell Inspiron 1545)
> 
> ```
> 
> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
> ...

 

for the sta driver to be loaded, just add "wl" to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

in regards to ndiswrapper, http://tinyurl.com/1535-wireless one just only need to look grasshopper.

----------

